# My $1.99 Betta



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Since I have seen a thread about bettas, I have decided to shar emy new addition to my collection...














































Cheers, 
Pedro


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

That's a beautiful double-ray crowntail you got there Pedro


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful betta! How are you keeping him? (tank, etc)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

At the moment the betta has its own 1G tank with some riccia on the top. I keep a desktop lamp with a CF bulb for lighting. THe plant is to plant it as soon as I get some smaller plants.


----------

